# CGC/TDI. Just spoke to a trainer.



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

I just got off the phone with a local trainer. We talked for a good half hour. I have a great feeling about this one. She also owns two GSDs. One of which is a registered Therapy Dog. 
The other trainer I talked to, I just didn't get a good feeling about. She came highly recommended by one of my friends, but I don't feel she is the right trainer for Trav and I. 

So, this new trainer was recommended to me by my coworker. [The groomer]

I told the lady Travs problem, told her we were working towards his CGC and TDI and she gave me wonderful advice. 

I'm now to take him on weekly ''field trips.''. To malls, stores, shopping centers, you name it. She even said once I start taking him on these field trips to call her and let her know our progress. 

She's also agreed to meet up with me whenever my schedule is open. She even offered to meet up with me at my work. 

So now I have to talk to my boss and see when I can meet up with this trainer. [The trainer knows my boss so it might help in getting her to agree to re arranging my schedule]

I'm also on the roster for a CGC/Therapy class in July. 

I'm very excited and have a great feeling about this trainer. 

The previous trainer I spoke to wouldn't even sign me up for the class I wanted. Even after I explained my dogs problem and what I wanted to do with him, she completely ignored what I told her and still insisted on putting him in a class full of other dogs.

This trainer is going to meet up with me and evaluate Travis and see what we need to work on before we even think of putting him in a class. 

After the evaluation, we'll be working on everything he needs to know for his CGC and TDI. 

I'm very excited and hope this all works out.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like you have a plan. 

I get the idea that most trainers run into people that minize their dog's problems. So that when someone is brutally honest about their dog, the trainer usually over-reacts, because she thinks the honest person is minimizing, so she thinks she is dealing with a much bigger problem. 

Kind of like a rule of thumb, if the person says the dog growls and snaps, it really means it bit three people already. 

At a year old my dog needed an obedience class with other dogs. He had had one class at seven to nine months (eight weeks), but had started to bark and lunge at dogs when I took him out. I carefully explained this to three separate trainers and everyone of them required private lessons. Unfortunately, I picked the wacko who preferred a halti to a prong even though the halti was much harder on me and the dog. And I quit after three months of going there doing attention excersizes and never seeing another dog. 

Since then, I have been in so many obedience classes with barking, lunging dogs my head is spinning. 

My point is, that while you did the right thing by being honest to the trainers, do not be surprised if they have the impression that your dog is more of a project than you are letting on about. 

Good luck.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

It sounds like the trainer you found might workout very well. Nonetheless, I have a question. What is your reasn for hiring a trainer.


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Timber1 What is your reasn for hiring a trainer.


While I am confident in my training abilities, I feel it might be wise to get an outside opinion on the situation. I've been working on his problem for quite some time now, and while there has been improvement [quite a bit of improvement actually] I feel a trainer can help us get to 100% instead of the 80% we're at now.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm glad you found a trainer you like. I don't see anything wrong with hiring a trainer. Kenya already has a CGC and other titles and I still go to training classes or practice with a trainer 2-3 times a week. We're doing the TDI test next month! 

I have the opposite problem that selzer mentions...I am too critical on my dog and myself and my trainer helps ME be more confident so I can bring out the best in my dog. Just yesterday I was describing to her the way my dog reacted to something and I was worried her reaction was inappropriate, but the trainer said the reaction I described was perfectly normal and appropriate and she would not have thought twice if her dog did the same thing. I think we spend 80% of the time working on ME and 20% on the dog, lol.


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

Lol, Lies. 

I was very open with each trainer. I realize my dog has a problem and I'm willing to do whatever it takes to work through it. I also openly admitted to them that I was responsible for this problem. 
The second trainer definitely responded to our conversation much better than the first. She showed more interest and was very positive. She would ask me questions and if she was impressed with my answer, she would tell me. She made me feel good and didn't make me feel bad about seeking help.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

What (and I think this may be what Timber1 was asking) is Trav's problem that you mention?

i'm a little lost.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Hmmm me too - I think we missed something (maybe a previous post)?


----------

